# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  22:34 Geen vogelgriep bij bedrijven - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*22:34 Geen vogelgriep bij bedrijven*
*De Telegraaf*
DEN HAAG - Geen van de bedrijven rond het pluimveebedrijf in Deurne (Noord-Brabant) waar vorige week vogelgriep werd vastgesteld, is besmet. Bij deze bedrijven is de dierziekte niet aangetroffen. Dat is voor minister Gerda Verburg van Landbouw reden om *...*
Geen vogelgriep aangetroffen na aanvullend onderzoek in DeurneBlik op Nieuws
Vogelgriep Deurne niet verspreidNOS.nl
Â» Vogelgriep niet verder verspreid rond DeurneTransport Online Dakar
AGD.nl
*alle 8 nieuwsartikelen &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

